# طريقة تصنيع الشكرتون



## ابويوسيف (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو مساعدة اخواني المهندسين

اريد معرفة طريقه تصنيع الغراء المستخدم في صناعة الشكرتون بطريقة صغيرة واقتصادية 
او معرفة الاسم التجاري لمادة الغراء او من اين يمكن شرائها علما اني من مصر 

ولكم جزيل الشكر ​


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

أرجو إفادتي بتركيبة معجونة الستوكو وجزيتم خيرا


----------

